# [Outlook] Postausgangsserver erfordert Authentifizierung-fragt jedoch jedes Mal nach.



## daDom (4. Dezember 2003)

Der eMail-Server meine Grossonkels erfordert beim Senden von eMails eine Authetifizierung.

Ich habe in den Optionen auch alle erforderlichen Dtaen eingegeben.
Wenn ich die eMails jedoch senden möchte, kommt jedes Mal folgender Dialog:
(-> siehe Anhang)
Der Dialog fordert die Anmeldedaten - wenn ich sie (korrekt) eingebe und auf OK drücke, kommt die gleiche Meldung noch einmal.
Wenn ich  auf ABBRECHEN drücke, sendet er.

Da geht doch etwas nicht mit rechten Dingen zu...

Was mache ich falsch?

Wieso fragt der jedes mal nach den Daten, die ich doch schon längst in den Optionen korrekt angegeben habe?

grüsse
daDom


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (4. Dezember 2003)

"Domäne" macht mich etwas stutzig. Das hab ich im Zusammenhang mit Mailservern noch nicht gesehn. Das sieht eher nach Windows-Logon aus. Mehr kann ich dir leider nicht sagen


----------



## zeromancer (5. Dezember 2003)

Es würde uns helfen, wenn wir wüssten, um was für einen Account es sich handelt. Manche Provider benutzen verschlüsselte Datenübertragung - evtl. liegt es daran, Deine Grafik sieht aber nach einem älteren Outlook aus, sodass dies möglicherweise gar nicht mit der Version machbar ist.


----------



## daDom (5. Dezember 2003)

Jo, vielleicht könnte man das Problem durch eine neue Outlook-Version beheben.

Im Anhang die neue Version des Pics mit Account.
(Der Account ist bei/von der DT Telekom)


----------



## zeromancer (5. Dezember 2003)

Bin mir fast sicher, dass T-Offline nur verschlüsseltes SMTP erlaubt...
Versuch es doch mal probeweise mit einem Account, der das nicht zwingend erfordert, ob Outlook dann ebenfalls dauernd die Daten fordert (ich glaube GMX  noch ohne Encrypting, bin mir aber wirklich nicht sicher, da ich den nie benutze).


----------



## daDom (6. Dezember 2003)

Wenn ich über diesem Account ne eMail an mich selbst schicke, kommt das nicht  

Ich werd es mit ner neueren Version versuchen...


----------

